# Anybody joined BPO ?



## vivek_master146 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Friends! My name is Vivek and i am pursuing my BCA 4th sem through Distance Learning. I am planning to join BPO in delhi. Can anybody guide me. I am confident about my communication skills. I am looking for any process Voice/Technical etc. 

Why BPO don't hire B.Tech/ BE ?


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 18, 2009)

Because they don't trust them!! 

They know that someday 'Engineers' will leave the job and go look for a proper job according to their career. That is why 90% of the BPO companies have a policy of not recruiting Engineers.


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 18, 2009)

Can anybody give me names of good consultancy companies.


----------



## iinfi (Apr 18, 2009)

for a BPO job you probably wont need a consultancy. posting your resume on naukri and times jobs and monster should get you a good job. apply for openings (thru job sites) in some good companies like Wipro BPO, Daksh
good luck ... 
on weekends study stuff like linux administration or java or .net programming. Jus in case you get bored with voice processes you will have something to fall back on... all the best.


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 20, 2009)

Working in a bpo is more fun than doing mundane boring jobs like working as an engineer, doctor or a lawyer. Just imagine spending 8 to 12 hours of your life daily in a place like a chemical plant or a hospital or a judicial court. Whereas working in a bpo is fun. The environment is very fun filled and glamorous, just like in the movies. There are good looking girls, parties, picnics, booze, etc.


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 20, 2009)

Just go for a 'walk-in' interview and I'm sure you will get selected.


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 22, 2009)

@^^^^

Thanks for reply. Today i had gone for an interview for Barclays BPO. The HR asked a question that "what was going on my mind before the interview". I took some time answering this questions and the questions were bit difficult though i handled the other question effectively. I didn't cleared the first round. This for the 2nd time i was rejected in BPO.

Though I am very confident on my communication skills. I strongly believe that i posses the required skill and talent to work in International BPO but somehow the things aren't going my way.

Can anybody suggest me some good BPO company where there are daily walk-in ? The company should be hiring UG'S and fresher.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 22, 2009)

well u can go in HCL tech in noida sector 58 . they do walk in interviews and trust me u will get selected there ....


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 22, 2009)

@^^^^^

Thanks but i already gave the interview in HCL through a consultancy. The reason i was not hired was that i am pursuing BCA and have exam every 6 months. They were looking either for normal grads.(non-technical) or 10+2. []


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pl help!


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 23, 2009)

vivek_master146 said:


> Pl help!



Did u put up ur cv on naukri, timesjobs, etc.? coz when I put up mine I used 2 get around 20-30 phone calls a day from consultancies. Then I had to delete my number to make them stop calling.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 23, 2009)

vivek_master146 said:


> @^^^^^
> 
> Thanks but i already gave the interview in HCL through a consultancy. The reason i was not hired was that i am pursuing BCA and have exam every 6 months. They were looking either for normal grads.(non-technical) or 10+2. []


This is a grilling time for joining international BPO(s). Due to the recession period, they are filtering the candidates like hell. Even if you clear the HR & Voice and Accent round, the Operations round will surely give you the boot if you're not upto the mark. 

The main thing they now look out for in a candidate is not just experience factor, but also the amount of loyalty you might show for the company. There have been enough absconding cases registered every now & then. In this critical period, no one would like to hire an employee would decides to bail on them within a 2-3 months. If you're pursuing a course/degree/diploma they probably wouldn't entertain you much. It's because they know you would leave the company once you're degree is completed. 

It's upto you to convince them that you're looking for a long time commitment with them. So think of something which would make them believe that you will be sticking with them for a long period. If you posses a technical interest then joining some tech support providing BPO's. I'm not sure about any BPO's in Delhi but in Mumbai we have IBM Daksh, Sutherland, Streams, EDS & 3 Global services, which have technical voice processes to offer.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 23, 2009)

dude a "SERIOUS" advice............. up to you how you take it....... Dont start a job just after grad......trust me... complete your studies properly go for masters prefer MCA and then shoot for any software company , stay away form a BPO, I am not saying stay away from outsourcing but BPO there is a difference, join a proper IT company like TCS or HCL and not a BPO like convergys or IBM Daksh and in a proper field like networking or windoes admin (even if its outsourcerd) but first COMPLETE your studies.........I am giving you this advice for a long term career, lot of boys are taking a short cut these days coz of easy availabily of jobs in BPOs but they mostly ruin your long term career.......think about it, complete your studies first....you will not regret ....


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 23, 2009)

@sam9s

You are very much right. But dude! i am joining BPO only because i want to pursue MCA. MCA is my educational goal. I want to earn some money as you know the entrance preparation of MCA from SANMACS would cost Rs 50000 and then MCA admission fees is also high.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 24, 2009)

^^ Understood but again listen carefully...... *very *difficult to get out of this job circle once you get the hang of earning, and I MEAN it when I say it, even if you have full confidence once you are in a company and start earning, as a bachlore you feel the king of the world and then you get sucked in to it, by the time you realise either you have wasted too much time or loose the interest in further studying.......

Again my advice stay away from co operate world specially BPO as a grad. I dont know if I should say this but take me as your elder bro and dont feel offended.......if you parents cant affrord (it happenes and nothing wrong about it) go for education loan or something like that but again aviode jumping in to this cooperate world untill you are fully educated and mature.......
Rest is up to you.......


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> Working in a bpo is more fun than doing mundane boring jobs like working as an engineer, doctor or a lawyer. *Just imagine spending 8 to 12 hours of your life daily in a place like a chemical plant or a hospital or a judicial court.* Whereas working in a bpo is fun. The environment is very fun filled and glamorous, just like in the movies. There are good looking girls, parties, picnics, booze, etc.



Thank god most of the youngsters dont think like you.Imagine yourself going to a BPO for a urine test? What a scene that will be you are standing in a queue in a glamorous and fun filled environment beautiful girls roaming around you and then comes your turn to meet a doctor with his rockstar like hair,ipod and cool dude kind of attitude.And you are there for a urine test.*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7904/rotflw.gif


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 24, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> TImagine yourself going to a BPO for a urine test?



What the hell are u talking abt? Please explain. I used to work in a BPO but now work in a construction company, thanks to family pressure. But I still miss the life out there. And my job is boring.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 24, 2009)

^^^

You have a very pathetic outlook on career..Your family put pressure on you to become a better person rather than a bum. Think its not working


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 24, 2009)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Understood but again listen carefully...... *very difficult to get out of this job circle once you get the hang of earning*, and I MEAN it when I say it, even if you have full confidence once you are in a company and start earning, as a bachlore you feel the king of the world and then you get sucked in to it, by the time you realise either you have wasted too much time or loose the interest in further studying.......


So true...

I joined this S/W farm thinking would pursue MBA after 2yrs, now its my 3yrs running and I'm too lazy to start over.

Phir se wo sab maths, verbal-non verbal etc. padhna hai...ufff

MBA for my child*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5.png


----------



## help -_- (Apr 24, 2009)

what about me i completed my diploma last year i have ccna and mcp certificate
i now thinking about doing part time btech (which will be 6pm to 9pm)
i can get some job in bpo or as a system/network admin after getting some experience im thinking of doing ccnp or rhce
im 21 now and im especially interested in building a career as a network admin cause it seems to an easy job unlike software
is this a good plan?
please help


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 24, 2009)

m-jeri said:


> ^^^
> 
> You have a very pathetic outlook on career..*Your family put pressure on you to become a better person rather than a bum.* Think its not working



But he prefers beautiful girls,parties and fun filled environment.


----------



## help -_- (Apr 24, 2009)

can someone comment on my post?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2009)

help -_- said:


> what about me i completed my diploma last year i have ccna and mcp certificate
> i now thinking about doing part time btech (which will be 6pm to 9pm)
> i can get some job in bpo or as a system/network admin after getting some experience im thinking of doing ccnp or rhce
> im 21 now and im especially interested in building a career as a network admin cause it seems to an easy job unlike software
> ...



This plan isnt good or a long time, established career, if you go through my posts you will get all your answers.....


----------



## help -_- (Apr 25, 2009)

yeah i understand 
you want me to concentrate on a long term career but i talking about getting some experience while doing my btech part time
i may also do my ccnp if get a job in network field
wont this help me to get a good cooperate job after completing my btech?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2009)

help -_- said:


> yeah i understand
> you want me to concentrate on a long term career but i talking about getting some experience while doing my btech part time
> i may also do my ccnp if get a job in network field
> wont this help me to get a good cooperate job after completing my btech?


Dude, get a degree first. Diploma is not a degree. 
And the the certifications u mentioned, are considered as ADD_ON only if u have a degree.
Better join a full time B.Tech course (college). What is ur hurry to join a job?


----------



## help -_- (Apr 25, 2009)

i understand that diploma is not degree but
i cant look for any help from my father anymore
so you're telling that getting experience and doing these courses now is useless?


----------



## help -_- (Apr 25, 2009)

i understand that diploma is not degree but
i cant look for any help from my father anymore
so you're telling that getting experience and doing these courses now is useless?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 25, 2009)

help -_- said:


> i understand that diploma is not degree but
> i cant look for any help from my father anymore
> so you're telling that getting experience and doing these courses now is useless?


If you are good enough and confident, applying for an educational loan is the only go. I think you should try for one of those Lateral Entry programs which let you join from 2nd year batch since you did a diploma.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 25, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If you are good enough and confident, applying for an educational loan is the only go. I think you should try for one of those Lateral Entry programs which let you join from 2nd year batch since you did a diploma.


Yes!!! In my college a few guys joined us directly at 2nd year of engg. 
U've not lost anything, u'r more experienced from knowledge side.

And, if u do good in academics a lot path just open up.
Go for a regular course.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Dude, get a degree first. Diploma is not a degree.
> And the the certifications u mentioned, are considered as ADD_ON only if u have a degree.
> Better join a full time B.Tech course (college). What is ur hurry to join a job?



Absolute spot on advice..... and that is what I meant when I said go though my post again.....


----------



## sam9s (Apr 25, 2009)

help -_- said:


> i understand that diploma is not degree but
> i cant look for any help from my father anymore
> so you're telling that getting experience and doing these courses now is useless?



Again the ans was in my previous post, go for edu loan, try to arrange, but if you ask for an advice I would always say regular course should alwys be the one to opt for......

and who said doing these courses are useless, rhitwick said they add ons and should not be considered your complere education.......AFA experience is concerned trust me dude experience through job during your diploma days would hardly make any difference, infact would nullify your software background if taken through BPO......and BPO is the only job you will get as a part time. So the point is get a degree, couple of certifications and then a relevent job (not in a BPO as I mentioned in my earlier post).......hard path but secure and logical......


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey! Please dont argure!

If you know any company in delhi in which there r daily walk-ins then please tell me.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ Pick up Asscent and you will find loads.....


----------



## help -_- (Apr 28, 2009)

^^yeah thanks i about to get a job not in a bpo i think i can study btech in evening college from there.


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 28, 2009)

Today I gave an interview and got selected for US shift in Outbound/Sales Process. Its selling of some membership cards. It was just single round interview.

Salary is 8K fixed + 6K incentives + cabs.

After 1 month 11K fixed salary + incentives + cabs.

They are also charging Rs 2000 for training. Rs. 500 in advance and 1500 will be deducted from salary.

This is really strange. Companies instead gives salary while traning and this BPO is charging money. This is a genuine company. That's for sure!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 28, 2009)

^What a moronic rule? I haven't seen a single BPO deducting charges for training out of an employee's pay check. That is absurd. May I dare ask which company is this?


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 29, 2009)

> ^What a moronic rule? I haven't seen a single BPO deducting charges for training out of an employee's pay check. That is absurd. May I dare ask which company is this?


Unfortunately, I have. Most of them aren't really famous for their services either. I'd take a proper check into their background and confirm that you aren't getting ripped off. I've heard some of my students having to pay for the same in Kerala. I recall one mentioning that its to ensure that they don't suffer a huge loss if the candidate were to go for greener pastures suddenly. Although I've seen a couple of companies issue contracts guaranteeing that the person doesn't leave the company for one or two years hence protecting their investment. I always tell anyone in my class to make sure that you always check the background of a company before you join it. I'll recommend you to do the same .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2009)

Out here in Mumbai, the scenario is completely different. They run a background check but are pretty lenient with it. Even domestic contact centres pay their employees for the training sessions. I understand that most of the freshers either go absconding or resign in an early stage. This is a loss that all  BPO companies eventually have to bear. Unless the company is financially not very healthy, I don't see a reason why the employee has to bear the training charges.


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 29, 2009)

The company is FUTUREON BPO SOLUTIONS.  Its not very famous but i have met one person working in this BPO. Its a genuine one.


----------



## vivek_master146 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is the website of the company.

*fobs.cc/index.html

Lol............domain is .cc [:O]


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^What a moronic rule? I haven't seen a single BPO deducting charges for training out of an employee's pay check. That is absurd. May I dare ask which company is this?



I think it's a very gud rule. Some ppl just join a bpo for fun's sake and after 1 or 2 months of training and filling their pockets run away. This causes huge losses to the company. Just imagine if 10 ppl get paid Rs. 16,000 after 2 months of voice/product training and run away without making a single call, that's a Rs 1,60,000 loss for the company plus other administrative costs and that too in just 2 months.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 29, 2009)

^And what about the people who are in it for a long run? Why would they have to cough up the same amount of fee without being reimbursed later on?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 29, 2009)

jxcess3891 said:


> I think it's a very gud rule. Some ppl just join a bpo for fun's sake and after 1 or 2 months of training and filling their pockets run away. This causes huge losses to the company. Just imagine if 10 ppl get paid Rs. 16,000 after 2 months of voice/product training and run away without making a single call, that's a Rs 1,60,000 loss for the company plus other administrative costs and that too in just 2 months.



lol.....and you think these BPO care for the employee who join seriously and not for joke, if employee running away is of any concern......is there a garuntee that the company would not fire away the employee in case of no project or loss (or any reason for that matter) who took it seriously, got married and tried to build career/family living out if it...... most if these small BPOs are very predictable in either loosing out the project or even getting shut after couple of years of operation..........obviously why would any employee wanna stick.

Plus dont think that company incurs losses while giving any training, they are running a business dude, training cost is always bore by the client and the client payes for it, even the salary, If the company is charging for training its most probably going direct into their pocket. Thats the whole purpose of BPO business anyway (both for us and offshore client) and main reason why we have so many small BPO all over Delhi NCR


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know any one, who joins BPO for fun.
Job is not fun, and BPO is sure not.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 29, 2009)

@sam9s

Well said bro. I never joined in a company who wants me to pay for the training or deduct it from the salary. Its of the companys responsibility to train their employees and they get paid for all of this, by their client. Isn't it?

BTW Joining in a BPO for a small time gain, will often lead to undesirable path and even destroy everything. Once we get used to the culture its very tough to get rid of this. I even knew a friend of mine who joined in well-known BPO firm, only because of having arrears with his last semester in ENGG and even after he passed those papers he is unable to get out from that. He always liked the programming but now. everything in his mind about programming faded away and he told me that getting a new job as programmer is too tough ATM and he juz wants to stick with the current firm, as he don't have the confidence in himself.

I always worried about him, coz he used to be good in programming in our college days.

So take the right decision or else it will sue your career and life too.

I am not against the BPO's but just to inform that if one is interested in s/w , why the heck they would even think about joining in a BPO as a short-term goal.

And AFA fun, i never heard anything like that from my friend. What they do is wake up late in the morning , watch movies or play games in PC,eat some junk foods, get ready for work and come home at 5AM and again the cycle repeats.  I see most of my friends sleeping around 12hrs daily and they spend 8hrs in the office. Totalled them left just 4hrs thats for eating and get ready to work... Thats pathetic...


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 29, 2009)

sam9s said:


> lol.....and you think these BPO care for the employee who join seriously and not for joke, if employee running away is of any concern......is there a garuntee that the company would not fire away the employee in case of no project or loss (or any reason for that matter) who took it seriously, got married and tried to build career/family living out if it...... most if these small BPOs are very predictable in either loosing out the project or even getting shut after couple of years of operation..........obviously why would any employee wanna stick.
> 
> Plus dont think that company incurs losses while giving any training, they are running a business dude, training cost is always bore by the client and the client payes for it, even the salary, If the company is charging for training its most probably going direct into their pocket. Thats the whole purpose of BPO business anyway (both for us and offshore client) and main reason why we have so many small BPO all over Delhi NCR



Hey dude, what I said is fact. I've wrked in a bpo and I have seen a lot of such cases. some ppl just join for fun's sake, enjoy the training which is mostly during daytime, go for parties, dates, pubs, etc. and once the training is over they escape without doing a single day's job. 

As far as the training fee goes, I thought that was just a temporary cut which would be reimbursed later. But I don't think any bpo has a right to deduct training expenditure from an employee's salary. It's against labour laws. This guy shud check this again with the bpo. Also what u said was right, that the cost of training is borne by the clients and not by the bpo. I was wrong. This happened to me. I had gone for an interview at eserve, got selected, took the appointment letter but didn't go to work the following day. I got a lot of calls from eserve to come join them but I kept giving excuses as I had also got a job at eds as a technical support executive for solaris systems. I decided to keep my options open and hold on to the eds job just long enuf to see if it was gud. So I told eserve I wud join them a week later but eventually stuck with eds. After eight months or so I received a letter from eserve for a final settlement amt. of Rs. 13,000/- as it showed on records that I had attended 10 days of training! So all I had to do was call up eserve give them my account number and have the money transferred to it. So here it is, I made a cool 13,000 bucks without doin a day's work. Talk about luck. And believe me, I'm not making this up.


----------



## appserver (Apr 29, 2009)

I would suggest the thread author to quit BPO jobs and join in a regular MCA in a recogonized University. I am not spoiling your morality. Working in shifts / studying at distance wont fetch you anything. It is very hard to manage your job and studies parallely. You would be master of none. If you are going to work at BPO you would be working day and night, apparently you would spoil your health, career. 
You are so young, please concentrate on your higher studies. So saying I am not aware about your financial status, but if your parents are capable of spending for some more years you would be rewarded in a much better way!


----------



## demigod (May 1, 2009)

Sorry for hijacking the thread !

Guys i too wanna suggestion regarding joining in BPO (Cyber Slash Support ).i finished Computer Science Engineering 2008 may and then after a month joined in NIIT spent nearly 8 months for a 4 months course and gained MCTS ( windows and web development ).No matter how hard i try i can't find a single real job vacancy in Chennai.what i was offered was backdoor job and training cum placement or they demand me money 25-75k. i am sick of staying home.i have registered in Monster and all i got was BPO's job nothing else.i was keep on ignoring by saying I'm not interested.but now thinking of give it a try ? atleast i can make some money for time being ..

what should i do ? say yes or no 

and one more suggestion guys may be people from banglore can reply to this.
" I am planing to move to banglore electronic city " is there any hope that i can get a job as fresher ? please guys i need some advice !

awaiting


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2009)

demigod said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread !
> 
> Guys i too wanna suggestion regarding joining in BPO (Cyber Slash Support ).i finished Computer Science Engineering 2008 may and then after a month joined in NIIT spent nearly 8 months for a 4 months course and gained MCTS ( windows and web development ).No matter how hard i try i can't find a single real job vacancy in Chennai.what i was offered was backdoor job and training cum placement or they demand me money 25-75k. i am sick of staying home.i have registered in Monster and all i got was BPO's job nothing else.i was keep on ignoring by saying I'm not interested.but now thinking of give it a try ? atleast i can make some money for time being ..
> 
> ...


these are very tough times for freshers and no matter how good  you are you still dont get that job you are looking for.

half of the world is without a proper job n the remaining dont know whether they can keep it till next quarter.

moving from one place to the other will only add to your cost n so i would not recommend it. the place where you are now is probably not a bad place for an IT job. if you do get an opening of ur choice but not that high a pay, u sud still take it in this current global financial situation.

try to learn linux administration @ if possible try to spare a dedicated machine for it. my bet is it will never let you down. your MCTS i dont knw whats it abt


----------



## demigod (May 1, 2009)

MCTS is a certification from Microsoft "Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist " .. i know about linux may be not administration. 

i really afraid of the my status when 2009 fresher comes out . Sooner or later when IT booms up and when IT companies takes up fresher i don't have an answer for the 1+ year gap .. i am totally confused


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2009)

demigod said:


> i really afraid of the my status when 2009 fresher comes out . Sooner or later when IT booms up and when IT companies takes up fresher i don't have an answer for the 1+ year gap .. i am totally confused





iinfi said:


> half of the world is without a proper job n the remaining dont know whether they can keep it till next quarter.



HR of all companies will know why you have this 1  year gap. dont worry ... jus keep trying and update your skillsets.


----------

